# Free pixel art!



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I can make free pixel drawing of people's bettas! I'm not really good at CTs but I'm OK with most other tail types. Just post a few clear pictures and what you would like in the background.


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

I want one (I love pixel art... I also do but I'm better with bases) 

I just gotta gather up a picture or two.. (I need a new natural light pic of him @[email protected]; )
Of my boy Kross!



















As shocking as it is this IS the same fish. He had finrot (as you can see in the second pic) his fins were shrunk a bit. (the first pic is of him IN the store so he's a lil lighter) He is Not as bright as the second pic, that is just my flash making him look uber shiny.... >.> he does have a bit of blue/purple on his fins, and his body is a light purple/pink. =) 
I'd like his fins to be as the first pic because.... well they should be back to that when he heals up =D


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I would love one of my baby Chester! In the backround I really don't have a prefrence, so do what you think would look good!









If you need another picture please let me know!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Can do! Do you guys mind if the background is transparent?


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

Sure that's fine for me. Whatever you want for bg


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I do not mind at all!


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can you do malibu?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

So here's the thing, I saved the first 2 but the program I use can't edit saved ones! Until I find a new program, no pixels :-(.


----------

